# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  راه اندازی اولیه در yii2advanced

## desatir7316

برای مشخص کردن development mode یا  production mode از فایل init.bat استفاده کردم
سری اول development mode رو انتخاب کردم، بعد توی فایل main-local.php از مسیر common/config تنظیمات رو انجام دادم
بعد خواستم تست کنم که ببریم روی production mode به چه صورت هست، از فایل init.bat گزینه  production mode رو انتخاب کردم و بعد overwrite all رو زدم و همه چیز رو تغییر داد و ریست کرد
باید دقیق چی رو overwrite کنم؟

----------

